# Deep Drop Tile Fishing Trip



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Heading down to OC, MD this Saturday for a Deep Drop Tile Fish Trip. I will post a report on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck. Hook em up.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I tried to send it to your e-mail and got a failure notice.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello everyone. Well the weather was really nice, the current not so much. I knew it would be a LONG day when I dropped down with 2 pounds and it went straight out...not down... Long story short was that it took at least 5 pounds of lead to work the bottom. Too bad really because the fish were there. If you did manage to get down while the boat was drifting over a good patch you got bit. I ended up taking home some really nice 2-3 pound black belly rose fish but not tiles.


----------

